# Tips disabled



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

so, I counted up my tips today. A total of 22 tips over 427 rides. Had a pax show me this morning that there was no option to tip me. 

Contacted Uber, they stated that I need to “opt in” each time I log in, and that I would be prompted to opt in. When I told them that I have NEVER been prompted for that. Their response was that tips aren’t available for me at this time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm getting tips (few of them) and I've never opted in.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why would you think you need to opt in if you said you got 22 tips?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Android or iPhone? And what version of the app are you running? Thanks.

You're not the first Inland Empire driver to complain about this. But I thought the new version of the app ended it.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I have both. iPhone with iOS 12 and OnePlus 6 with Andriod 9.0.1. Latest app on both. Neither have ever prompted for anything like that at all. I was getting some tips two weeks ago, but not many. What I have noticed is that my tips drop to zero any time my acceptance rate is less than 50%. (It's currently 45%)

Just did my last trip for the day. I asked the Pax if I gave them $1 if they would tip me $1 so I could see if it worked. They said yes, Pulled out phone at the end of the ride, sure enough "Not accepting tips at this time"


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

I have both iPhone with iOS 12, as well as OnePlus 5t with Android 8.1.0. Latest app on both. I don't have this issue.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I have both. iPhone with iOS 12 and OnePlus 6 with Andriod 9.0.1. Latest app on both. Neither have ever prompted for anything like that at all. I was getting some tips two weeks ago, but not many. What I have noticed is that my tips drop to zero any time my acceptance rate is less than 50%. (It's currently 45%)
> 
> Just did my last trip for the day. I asked the Pax if I gave them $1 if they would tip me $1 so I could see if it worked. They said yes, Pulled out phone at the end of the ride, sure enough "Not accepting tips at this time"


That's messed up. You should go down the the greenlight hub on Wednesday and see if they can fix it.

285 E Hospitality Ln, San Bernardino, CA 92408
9AM-4:30PM

Please note that this is the FINAL day that this greenlight hub will be open. After that there will be a new greenlight hub somewhere in Rancho Cucamonga but I don't know where at the moment. I just found out about it when looking up the address for the current greenlight hub.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm looking forward to it, the new hub is 5 minutes from me. I'll be there on the 5th when they open to have my wife's SUV added to my account and to complain about the tips. Going to collect screenshots from riders willing to earn a dollar.


----------



## kayoung (Oct 24, 2018)

Fascinating. I'll keep an eye out for this.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

That’s Insane did they respond by email? If so can you post it? The email response by Uber


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

So, My acceptance rate is back up to 80% and I'm getting tips again. My sign saying that Uber disabled my tips in app seems to have had a different effect. I was handed three 5's, one 10, and about twenty-five 1's today.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Transeau said:


> So, My acceptance rate is back up to 80% and I'm getting tips again. My sign saying that Uber disabled my tips in app seems to have had a different effect. I was handed three 5's, one 10, and about twenty-five 1's today.


So they are disabling our ability to accept tips if our acceptance rate drops below a certain threshold? OMG.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

That sounds like a violation of a Independent contractor agreement if our acceptance rate effected our tip availability to the riders.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Z129 said:


> So they are disabling our ability to accept tips if our acceptance rate drops below a certain threshold? OMG.


20% AR and still getting tips. So no.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

DexNex said:


> 20% AR and still getting tips. So no.


He could be in a test market. His having to opt in for tips when logging in in something that is taking place in his market. This is Uber. They do what they want to do. But I am glad to read that this evil practice is localized.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes, very odd. It may not be the market, I'm just not sure. Seems pretty clear though, 45% acceptance and riders are able to show me "This driver is not accepting tips at this time" and over 50% They are given the $1, $2, Other options below the rating.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If I want tips I just get on Lyft. I get tipped way more often on Lyft. Uber has had app tipping issues since it launched and Uber pax in general just don't seem to care to tip as often from my experience.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> If I want tips I just get on Lyft.


So you drive Uber when you don't feel like receiving tips?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you drive Uber when you don't feel like receiving tips?


That's what it feels like. That or I'm in the suburbs late at night cuz Lyft dies in the burbs at night. Otherwise you have to luck out and get a pick up that probably wants to go 40 miles away. Uber will actually give me rides late night near my house, but it'll be an Uber X who puts in a stop at McDonalds and makes you drive in pouring rain without a dollar added at the end.


----------

